# iMac G5 revB (2Ghz) : carte graphique HS ?



## Berry (31 Mai 2007)

avis aux experts... 
le reset pmu/smu, pram etc ne font aucun effet
il s'agit bien d'un problème hardware car le boot sur un autre système conduit aux mêmes symptome sur la même machine





mes doutes sont ils confirmés ?
quelqu'un aurait une idée de prix pour une telle réparation ?

d'avance merci


----------



## ntx (1 Juin 2007)

Tu as passé le test hardware pour vérifier ?
La réparation : changement de la carte mère !


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juin 2007)

Le boot sur un autre système ? Sur un iMac G5 ? Pas très clair :mouais:


----------



## Berry (1 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Le boot sur un autre système ? Sur un iMac G5 ? Pas très clair :mouais:



je pensais que c'était clair, donc je précise : je boote sur un autre système (un autre OSX), sur un autre disque dur externe et j'obtiens les mêmes symptômes
c'est donc bien un problème de hard, pas logiciel

cqfd


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juin 2007)

Ok tu as fais le test hardware comme le précise ntx ?


----------



## Berry (1 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ok tu as fais le test hardware comme le précise ntx ?



oui oui : c'est bein la carte qui est HS 

code erreur 2ATI/1/4: 113-XXXXX-117


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juin 2007)

Dans ce cas c'est SAV sans se poser plus de questions


----------



## Berry (1 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Dans ce cas c'est SAV sans se poser plus de questions



oui mais
la réparation étant estimé à 1000 euros d'après mes 1e infos... argh ! des questions je m'en pose : cela vaut-il le coup sachant que je peux avoir un 20" pour 1400 euros environs

cruel dilemme !

peut être aussi vaut-il mieux attendre la WWDC dès fois qu'il y aurait une annonce côté iMac

mais la carte va-t-elle tenir jusque là ?


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juin 2007)

Réponses : non ça ne vaut pas le coup et oui il vaut mieux attendre la WWDC


----------



## Berry (1 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Réponses : non ça ne vaut pas le coup et oui il vaut mieux attendre la WWDC




merci

ça me conforte

m'enfin quand même ça me chiffonne qu'Apple ne soit plus capable de faire des bécanes qui ne tiennent pas plus de deux ans... je n'ai eu que des soucis avec mes derniers achats (iBook palourde, iMac G3, iMac G5... je crois les doigts pour le macbook de ma compagne... )
mon vieux FX tourne toujours chez un ami... mais bon, faut vivre avec son temps


----------



## Berry (2 Juin 2007)

du nouveau : ça sent le "faux contact"
explication :quand le mac est bien chaud, par exemple après avoir lancé ne vidéo + itunes + iMovie, bref... et bien le problème disparait

quelqu'un saurait-il s'il y a des problème similaire et quelle piste (quel composant, quelle partie dde la carte) je dois explorer
peut être qu'il n'y aurait pas toute la carte à changer ?


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2007)

Garde le bien au chaud sous la couette  

Désolé, Mika, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher :rateau:


----------



## Berry (3 Juin 2007)

sacré Claude


----------

